# 07 S-Works Tarmac SL Dura-Ace



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

Saw an S-Works Tarmac SL Dura-Ace in my LBS today. Still in thge box. Manager wants to move it now and is willing to sell it for $3,800. The bike lists for $5,500. It's the Gerolsteiner version. Sound like a good deal?


----------



## biobri (May 13, 2007)

Considering I paid $5,300.00 for my 2007 sl $3,800.00 is fantastic. The bike is worth way more than that!! I would grab it right away if you really love the bike.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

I know... It took every last ounce of will to walk out of the shop without buying it on the spot. The bike is beautiful to ride and I do like the Gerolsteiner color scheme. What's your take on the carbon finish on your SL. I am assuming that it's the same kind of clear coat over the carbon fiber. How should it look. I have no basis for comparison. It's somewhat whacky to look at when the light hits the frame at different angles. Should the clear coat be clear or is it normal to see areas of haze on the tubes. I think I've seen this on other SLs in photos.

I may break down and get the bike tomorrow.


----------



## biobri (May 13, 2007)

Personally, the finish was never a problem for me. The Gerolsteiner colors are my favorite. All of my previous bikes had some blue colors. My bike weighs 14.78 pounds w/o pedals. Come on!!. 2 days after I picked up my bike I did my first century. Comfortable!!. No seat pain. Hand numbness was minimal. 

On the other hand I completely understand. I was only considering high end TDF style bikes. Therefore, any bike in this category is not going to let you down. I must admit that several bikes were cut because of cosmetic issues. You have to like with way your bike looks. Furthermore, my previous two bikes were Specialized. 

I have no regrets. My riding buddy purchased a 07 Cannondale System Six. I ride next to him with no regrets. I love my bike.


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

*Fantastic Deal, but consider this...*

I love the S-Work Tarmac series, have one myself and can't say how happy I am with it. I was patient in building it up though, and did it all myself via getting parts separately. I ended getting the whole package, including shoes, pedals, drink cage for $3100 built / tuned (bike only $2800). In my case, I wanted specific parts in place of some of the standard fair on the retail bike (i.e. wanted a better saddle, different cassette ratio, tires, grip tape, etc.). If you're a tech guy, build it yourself, if you want it immediately and don't care about specific small parts get this killer bike store deal of $3800 ($4000 with tax?) - damn impressive. I wonder though, why would he want to get rid of it?? It's a hot bike and shouldn't have an issue selling it. I'd be sure to check you're getting all the parts of a 07' Tarmac SL (compare it to the website when they finish building it.) I've seen bike stores take out specific parts to sell separately and replace with less valuable pieces (hard for the avg. joe to tell the difference - i.e. the wheels for one (different Mavic models or Roval). 

Good luck, and whatever you decide, S-Works Tarmac are damn good rigs!


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, I actually check the bike out from top to bottom to determine if it was spec'd correctly and it is. They are a higher end Specialized dealer with multiple stores. I rode the bike (they built it up for me) and the ride is beyond words.

I do want to better understand the frame finish. Could you describe what the clear coat looks like? Is it uniform or do you see some haze and iperfections in the carbon? I want to know what's normal.

Here's and example of what I am trying to describe: https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/_R9I7523.jpg. Is this a normal look for raw carbon?


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep. That looks normal to me. The thing is, there are different levels of how manufacturers paint or coat their carbon frames.Specialized is an inbetween, they coat it, but you can still see the weaves of the carbon beneath somewhat - normal. From what I've seen, the coat is smooth all over and there is no haziness. Haziness could mean the coat in the area wore off somehow - not a big deal. However, you'd have to be have been rubbing it a lot or something. Other brands have a more bare Carbon look to show it off more, and then others simply paint or have opaque coats - can't see the carbon. All in all, I don't think you have anything to worry about if there's a little haziness. Is it that noticeable? and is it only in one area of the bike? If it's not localized, then it's probably just the way they coated that particular bike to be honest.

Carbon Weave / Build 
You should be seeing the best weaves being that you have a SL, very little if any imperfections in the way they laid up the carbon. The patterns should be clean all over the SL. If you want to learn more about Specialized Carbon builds and technology, check out this link. It doesn't have your 10cr build, but it does explain a lot about their technology. 
http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Witchcraft.pdf

The blue war paint does look great, good job and find on the bike! You're going to love that bike for sure. I don't think there's a better carbon bike for the money out there.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

Given that this is an out of the box frameset, I think this came directly from the factory this way. Regarding the haziness and blotches in the clear coat... I see most of the haziness in the top tube and the down tube. The blotches appear to be darker areas mixed in with the haze. None of it looks like it could be a compromise in the finish. It just looks "mottled" or uneven when viewed at different angles. Strange on a high end bike...

I take it that you have none of what I have described???


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmmm... hard to say since I can't see it. However, it could be where the lay-ups of carbon met. As long as it's not uneven in the sense that you see ripples or textures coming up as uneven surfaces it should be fine. If you're really worried about it, I would take pictures and send them to a Specialized customer service rep. Or go back to the shop and 1) look at built bikes exactly like yours 2) ask them for their perspective. I honestly do not have those issues, I just took another look to make sure. Hope you find out what the cause maybe, but I highly doubt it's anything serious if it's just superficial blemishes. Look at it this way, you got the back for thousands less 

Happy riding.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

To be honest, I think it's purely cosmet but I would have expected a better looking finish. They don't have another s-works bike in the shop so I have no basis for comparison. Even though I am getting a great deal, it's still a lot of money and I want to be sure that I am getting a quality finish. If you're not seeing this on your SL, that makes me a bit concerned. It is noticeable.


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, a couple Gs for a bike is somewhat nutty - it better be made of gold. You might want to consider looking at other shops who have the bike. If not, think Specialized customer service could help. Why don't you post a picture of the actual blemishes on your bike so everyone can give you more accurate opinion. I'm sure there are other SL owners who are probably seeing the same thing.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd post pics, if I had access to the bike, but I don't at the moment. I'm going to wait until noon today and give a few other dealers a call to see if this is common.


----------



## Crit-Licker (Jun 14, 2007)

bcubed said:


> Given that this is an out of the box frameset, I think this came directly from the factory this way. Regarding the haziness and blotches in the clear coat... I see most of the haziness in the top tube and the down tube. The blotches appear to be darker areas mixed in with the haze. None of it looks like it could be a compromise in the finish. It just looks "mottled" or uneven when viewed at different angles. Strange on a high end bike...


The 2005 S-works frames had a beautiful decorative weave, the snakeskin appearance. This went away in 2006 the explanation given that it was to save weight. That decorative weave is purely cosmetic not having anything to do with the strength or stiffness of the frame. That being said I can't help but wonder if it wasn't more for cost savings since many of the lighter CF frames on the market do have that beautiful snake skin like weave on them. An example would be the Ibis. Anyway the visual you are describing is simply that phenomenom of the layup under clearcoast sans the decorative weave.

- CL


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

I actually waited and purchased the Tarmac SL that I truly wanted in carbon/red. The finish is much nicer. This bike is fantastic. the buidl quality is superbe and the bike is a joy to ride. Glad I waited...


----------

